

Ask HN: Why Do Bitcoin Startups Need Funds In "Real Money"? - tzury

If Bitcoin is the "future of money", then, I owuld expect them to start, operate and being a profitable corporate based upon Bitcoins only.<p>To me this is a bit like those "SaaS" products out there which require desktop installation...
======
t0
In the case of Coinbase, they moved $15 million in Bitcoin with a fee of 1%,
that's only $150k. They need more than that to pay salaries and operating
expenses. You can grow much quicker with an investment instead of being held
down by how much profit you have.

------
27182818284
Isn't that like asking why Visa would use checks in the early days of its
existence?

